# Woodrat - Probally The Worst Service Ever?



## Sausage (29 Oct 2020)

Hi to one & all

Have any of you suffered at the hands of Woodrat & their proprietor Martin Godfrey? 

I placed an order in August and despite numerous emails I very rarely get a reply. On the odd occasion that they deem to do so, it begins with a sincere apology.....which obviously isn't sincere, and then the excuses.....computer failure etc. 

I have to communicate by email as I'm unable to converse by phone due to a head injury I sustained back in 96. It's so annoying that after being one of their earliest customers that I'm treated in this manner.

Anyway, rant over.

Stay well & wear that mask.

Sausage


----------



## pe2dave (31 Oct 2020)

A few years ago I emailed Martin, I was missing some small parts. He sent them free of charge almost by return.


----------



## Sausage (31 Oct 2020)

pe2dave said:


> A few years ago I emailed Martin, I was missing some small parts. He sent them free of charge almost by return.


Well things seem to have changed since your last dealings with him. There's another member on here who said he's sent emails but never gets a reply. 

Stay well & wear that mask

Sausage


----------



## Phil Pascoe (31 Oct 2020)

I do so love people who join up just to have a whinge about someone/something.


----------



## Sausage (1 Nov 2020)

Thank you for your love. It's most appreciated.

Stay safe & wear that mask.

Sausage


----------



## Jonzjob (1 Nov 2020)

I do so love people who have a poke at folk who have just joined a forum.

I won't say exactly what I mean as I would get chucked off here. And I have been on here for a while now.


----------



## Oaktree11 (2 Nov 2020)

I think that Sausage was quite entitled to share with us his experience. We can judge for ourselves about the subject but I like to hear how others have got on. Isn’t that one of the things this forum is for?


----------



## Spectric (2 Nov 2020)

Hi

Have had no issues when dealing with Woodrat, but that was a few years ago.


----------



## Phil Pascoe (2 Nov 2020)

Oaktree11 said:


> I think that Sausage was quite entitled to share with us his experience. We can judge for ourselves about the subject but I like to hear how others have got on. Isn’t that one of the things this forum is for?


Yes. It just irritates when it's someone's opening post. There are plenty of sites specifically designed for consumer whinges issues.


----------



## Droogs (2 Nov 2020)

This situation is pretty indicative of the general state of affairs I have noticed in regard to people's attitudes towards others over the course of this year. I feel there has been a markedly measurable decrease in the empathy and tolerance not only by people in general but especially here of others who may be coming from a different perspective than ourselves. There has been a very disconcerting increase in the vindictiveness and attempted humiliation of posters. This chap obviously came here (my reading of his post) in the hope of getting some advice or assistance with regard to what for him is a large problem. It is exacerbated by the fact that due to a very real disability he has been unable to have effective communication with a vendor that some of us may have used or know.
He stated he is unable to physically talk to the vendor and can only communicate by other means. Perhaps he did vent his frustration a bit vehemently in his opening post, but he is probably at his wits end as far as he is concerned. It may have been his first post but he could may well have been one of the many thousands of users of this site who, do not feel the need to register and contribute on a regular basis either due to feelings of shyness, embarrassment at their skill level (unwarranted as that is) or for any multitude of reasons including fear of being shot down in flames by the (and I can't believe I'm using this word but it best fits) droogs of this forum.
Instead of being treated with a bit of respect and being given good assessment of the situation and possible solutions, he has been pounced on by certain elements who have not taken the time to get the full situation. If this is the way the forum wants to go and continue to allow such ill mannered attacks, we will find a forum that is in terminal decline into the nether hells that Facebook, Twitter and politico sites revel in and will have an ever decreasing membership.

mmhm Feel a bit like Emil Zola after that - Ah well


----------



## shed9 (2 Nov 2020)

I do so love people who have a poke at folk who have a poke at folk who have just joined a forum.

I agree with Phil Pascoe, a tad irksome that a gripe is the proto post from a forum member. Not the best way to start and hope there is a better ending to the thread.

There is a global pandemic affecting people personally and commercially, poor comms from a small business warrants some level of understanding; perhaps the apologies are sincere and perhaps the excuses are valid. I feel the frustration of the OP but there are maybe better ways to move this forward.


----------



## Phill05 (2 Nov 2020)

I read it as a valid question from the OP not a Whinge as one person made out, and as such should have received valid answers.

Phill


----------



## Phil Pascoe (2 Nov 2020)

I read " Have any of you suffered at the hands of Woodrat & their proprietor Martin Godfrey?" as a whinge, not a request for advice. If the OP had wanted advice there are many better ways to ask for it.


----------



## Yojevol (2 Nov 2020)

Sausage said:


> Hi to one & all
> 
> Have any of you suffered at the hands of Woodrat & their proprietor Martin Godfrey?
> 
> ...


As one of his earliest customers you're probably aware that Godfrey was developing his intention 33 years ago. None of us are getting any younger..............!
Brian


----------



## Deadeye (2 Nov 2020)

Droogs said:


> This situation is pretty indicative of the general state of affairs I have noticed in regard to people's attitudes towards others over the course of this year. I feel there has been a markedly measurable decrease in the empathy and tolerance not only by people in general but especially here of others who may be coming from a different perspective than ourselves. There has been a very disconcerting increase in the vindictiveness and attempted humiliation of posters. This chap obviously came here (my reading of his post) in the hope of getting some advice or assistance with regard to what for him is a large problem. It is exacerbated by the fact that due to a very real disability he has been unable to have effective communication with a vendor that some of us may have used or know.
> He stated he is unable to physically talk to the vendor and can only communicate by other means. Perhaps he did vent his frustration a bit vehemently in his opening post, but he is probably at his wits end as far as he is concerned. It may have been his first post but he could may well have been one of the many thousands of users of this site who, do not feel the need to register and contribute on a regular basis either due to feelings of shyness, embarrassment at their skill level (unwarranted as that is) or for any multitude of reasons including fear of being shot down in flames by the (and I can't believe I'm using this word but it best fits) droogs of this forum.
> Instead of being treated with a bit of respect and being given good assessment of the situation and possible solutions, he has been pounced on by certain elements who have not taken the time to get the full situation. If this is the way the forum wants to go and continue to allow such ill mannered attacks, we will find a forum that is in terminal decline into the nether hells that Facebook, Twitter and politico sites revel in and will have an ever decreasing membership.
> 
> mmhm Feel a bit like Emil Zola after that - Ah well


I agree... but it's hard though isn't it? This year has frayed everyone, even people that think of themselves as resilient. Covid, the bitterness between stay/leave, incessant miserable news on the environment, etc. etc. I think everybody has a little more than usual of the primal instinct to fight/protect because they feel more "threatened by the world in general" than usual. 
So small annoyances get magnified; storms in teacups get escalated. Add that to a notoriously fickle medium (printed word on the interweb) and misunderstandings or miscommunicaitons suddenly feel or become personal tiffs. It wouldn't happen if folk were having a cup of tea in a workshop somewhere.

Anyway, feel some love from me everyone, and stay safe.


----------



## doctor Bob (2 Nov 2020)

I'll say what I always say, naming and shaming is not right, prior to hearing both sides.


----------



## pcb1962 (2 Nov 2020)

Phill05 said:


> I read it as a valid question from the OP not a Whinge as one person made out, and as such should have received valid answers.


Personally I wouldn't begin a question about a product with a verbal attack on the manufacturer and its owner.
Do you find that method generally works for you when you need help and advice?


----------



## MikeK (2 Nov 2020)

As with the other thread by the OP, this has run its course.


----------

